# Old girl



## grannyjo (Feb 8, 2019)

My dear old girl is really showing her age.

Now a 12 year old Border Collie/Cattle/Kelpie cross dog.

Her muzzle is grey/ she's slowed down quite a bit  Sometimes doesn't quite make it when she tries to jump up on my bed and looks a bit puzzled when she can't.

One of the younger vets where I go has said she has grade 5 heart disease.  Another  one, one  of the older vets has described it as grade 3.

Her appetite is still good,  still very obedient when I ask her to go "toilet" and never makes a mistake in the house.  - just that she doesn't really want to go walks any more.  Get to the end of the driveway,  and she'll voluntarily turn around and head back home.

I am much older too - nearing 80,  so I know if she goes,  I will not be able to raise another puppy.

I've looked on all of the adoption sites for older dogs,  but most of them are for much larger dogs,  or breeds I would not contemplate adopting.

I am appreciating her every day.  She's been a really spectacular dog for me to have had.

Just know that the end may not be too far way.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2019)

I know how you feel Grannyjo, bless your Old girls' heart.

 we've lost 2 elderly dogs from our family in the last 6 months...( just 8 weeks apart) 

One your girl leaves you,..you might want to think of short term fostering. It's a great way to care for a dog without the long term commitment. Usually for short periods while the owner is in hospital or away for a week or 2... . You can specify the type of dog you're able to care for..


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear it, GrannyJo.   It's hard to watch our beloved pets nearing the end.   We lost our little dog almost 2 years ago and there is still a giant hole in my heart.   Enjoy the time you have left with your sweet dog and spoil her a little.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2019)

I feel your pain. I've been through it several times. I'm 73 and even though I would love to have another dog or cat I know that if I should die before my new pet does my kids won't want it. Vet bills can be astronomical and should I outlive my new friend I wouldn't be able to handle the death of another beloved pet. I get my fix these days by dog sitting for friends and relatives. 
 I might add that if I were to get a very small dog I'd train it to use a litter box like a cat. I had a very bad knee injury a few years back and had all to do to hobble to the door to let my dog out. Luckily we had a fenced in yard. I wondered at that time how I would have managed if we didn't have the fence. Hubby was away on business during that time. 

I don't mean to be so negative but it is something to think about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2019)

Grannyjo, I know how you're feeling....hugs.  I lost my boy several years ago before he reached his 14th birthday, he had the typical old age pains like arthritis, although he was always active.  Then in the last few years he developed an auto-immune disease that affected his blood cells.  He was too old for a complete transfusion, so he was on a lot of meds, he was okay for awhile, but his last blood episode made me rush him to the vet, who told us it was time to say goodbye.  

I hope your girl can continue enjoying her life with you for a long time yet. :love_heart:


----------



## IKE (Feb 8, 2019)

I know what you are going through Grannyjo......sorry.

We've lost two dogs to old age and it's very difficult to watch them deteriorate......just seeing a older dog getting gray around the muzzle puts a lump in my throat because I know what's just around the corner.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about your old girl, GrannyJo.  It's hard to see them grow old.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 9, 2019)

I know what you are going through GrannyJo.  When we had to put our Sheltie down we knew that we were too old
for another dog, so adopted a cat.  We had Patches for 12 years, by which time I was alone.  My daughter brought
me another cat, so I now have Callie, who has been my beloved companion for the last 4 years.  She is going on
for 16 years(vet's estimate ) and I know that when she goes I am too old to have another pet.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

I understand your apprehension, Grannyjo. Holly's idea of fostering when the time comes sounds like a good idea. I wish your girl more years of health.


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 11, 2019)

I was feeling quite down when I last wrote.  She'd developed what the vet called "cardiac cough".

She's still doing OK,  at the moment, though I have been told that she will deteriorate fairly rapidly from now on.

Far less active than she has been previously,  but just as smart as a button.  She knows when it is dinner time and lets me know.

I really won't adopt a cat.  My last cat lived for 18 years.

I do have a very nice,  reasonably large size enclosed yard,  so perhaps I could either foster a dog,  or perhaps care for one while their owner was in hospital.  I know when I had an emergency trip to hospital,  my son had to pay a month in advance for my girl's care at the local RSPCA.  That was because I was older,  and they thought I may not be back to pick her up.

I am enjoying her company - she's just a great dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad you perked up a little, and happy you talked with us about your Girl.


----------

